# 5 cách tuyệt vời mà thai nhi thay đổi toàn diện cuộc sống của bạn



## ngoclan (8/8/19)

Dẫu thai nhi có làm thay đổi cuộc sống của mẹ đến đâu, thì mầm sống nhỏ bé ấy luôn là điểu rất quan trọng và chiếm vị trí lớn trong trái tim của Mẹ Bầu
Quá trình thay đổi nhanh chóng khi mẹ mang thai khiến cơ thể mẹ bắt buộc phải thích nghi và chấp nhận những điều khác biệt về cơ thể cũng như tâm lý và cuộc sống thường ngày.

*Dưới đây là 5 cách bé thơ khiến cuộc sống của mẹ thay đổi ngay cả trước khi bé chào đời.*

*1. Không gian bụng của mẹ hòan toàn thuộc về bé:*

*



*​Khi mang bầu, các cơ quan nội tạng của bạn hoàn toàn thay đổi theo nghĩa đen để tạo không gian cho em bé phát triển mạnh mẽ. Vị trí của em bé có thể chiếm lĩnh gần như hoàn toàn phần dạ dày và ruột của bạn (không kể đến tử cung của bạn) và kích thước của bé sẽ tiếp tục khiến tử cung trở nên to hơn, dạ dày di chuyển lên phía trên cơ thể.

*2. Có hai người trong cùng một cơ thể mẹ:*
Một trong những phần tuyệt vời nhất của thai kỳ là là cảm nhận được sự tồn tại vật lý của em bé phía bên trong cơ thể. Nghiên cứu cũng chỉ ra rằng dấu ấn của em bé trên cơ thể bạn là vĩnh viễn.
Trong khi mang thai, DNA của em bé đã trôi nổi trong dòng máu của bạn, và sự hiện diện đó là một cách mà bác sĩ có thể xét nghiệm tình trạng di truyền, các bệnh truyền của bé và giới tính của trẻ ngay từ trong thai kỳ.
Một nghiên cứu gần đây cho thấy, đối với một số phụ nữ, DNA mà con họ chuyển cho họ khi mang thai có thể kéo dài suốt đời, có thể khiến suy nghĩ và cơ thể của mẹ chuyển biến lớn trong suốt thời gian về sau này.
Một nghiên cứu trên Tạp chí Dịch tễ học Quốc tế đã tìm thấy những phụ nữ từ 50 đến 64 tuổi có DNA của thai nhi trong các lần mang thai trước đó trong cơ thể họ. Những phụ nữ này ít có khả năng tử vong vì các bệnh như ung thư và bệnh tim mạch so với phụ nữ không có DNA của thai nhi.

*Các ghi chú khác:*
Các nhà khoa học không biết chắc chắn cơ chế sinh học nào gây ra những hiện tượng này, nhưng nghiên cứu trước đây cho thấy sự hiện diện của DNA từ người khác có thể hỗ trợ tăng cường giám sát miễn dịch, có nghĩa là tăng khả năng nhận biết và tiêu diệt mầm bệnh và tế bào có thể trở thành ung thư.
Chúng còn đóng vai trò trong việc sửa chữa các mô bị hỏng, giúp hình thành các mạch máu mới để chữa lành vết thương, hỗ trợ giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh Alzheimer và bệnh ung thư vú. Những tế bào bào thai này di chuyển khắp cơ thể mẹ, trở thành một phần của trái tim, bộ não và dòng máu và cả tâm hồn lẫn sự sáng tạo của chính mẹ.

*3. Rạn da và những thay đổi lớn khi mang thai:*






Phần lớn phụ nữ mang thai sẽ bị rạn da trong suốt quá trình mang thai, đây là điều hết sức bình thường mà bất kỳ mẹ bầu nào cũng gặp phải.
Thời gian thai kỳ có thể khiến những thói quen trong sinh hoạt thường ngày của mẹ bị thay đổi đáng kể, ví dụ như thay đổi thời gian ngủ nghỉ, ít kiếm được tiền hơn và mang lại cho bạn nhiều niềm vui hơn bạn tưởng tượng.

*4. Mẹ sẽ mắc phải chứng đãng trí, hay quên:*
Tám mươi phần trăm phụ nữ mang thai đều trải qua nguy cơ hay quên và đãng trí.
Điều này xảy ra là do sự thay đổi một loạt các hoocmon trong cơ thể, một sự thay đổi tâm lý hoặc một số yếu tố liên quan đến mang thai khác, vì thế tình trạng hay bị lãng quên khi mang thai là điều không quá nghiêm trọng.

*5. Trái tim của mẹ sẽ phải làm việc nhiều hơn bình thường:*

*



*

Mẹ có biết rằng nhịp đập trái tim của mẹ có thể điều chỉnh khác biệt hơn so với lúc còn chưa mang bầu hay không, điều này có thể khiến mẹ khá bất ngờ đấy. Sau đây là giải thích cho hiện tượng này.
Trong suốt ba tháng đầu tiên, lượng máu trong cơ thể tăng từ 40 đến 50% và vẫn ở mức cao. Khi mang thai, sản lượng (lượng máu được bơm vào tim mỗi phút) tăng từ 30 đến 40 phần trăm do lượng máu tăng lên. Việc nhịp tim tăng từ 10 đến 15 nhịp mỗi phút khi mang thai là điều bình thường.

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

